# Vox remote won't pair with mini



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

I use my Roamio Plus in the office where the router, etc is, then have minis in the other rooms. I got a vox remote with the dongle and can't get it to pair with the 2 minis I've tried. It will pair with the Roamio fine. I have a slide remote that pairs fine with the same minis (using its own dongle).

I did get it to pair once but then couldn't control anything and had to reboot the mini. On the bedroom mini I don't get anything so it doesnt seem like the living room mini is the problem. 

I've tried the tivo+back reset and tivo+tv power reset with no changes.

Anyone else using a vox remote with minis or having problems?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@rhoelzer I'm also having problems. I've tried 3 different remotes/USB dongles on 2 different minis (I have 7 Minis in my house). I've yet to get it to work.

@TiVo_Ted Have you guys found anything that might be preventing this from pairing? I'm assuming 1st generation Minis are able to use the voice remote?


----------



## RibbitRibbit (Nov 4, 2017)

Add me to the list. I bought two Vox remotes, one paired perfectly with my Roamio Plus, but I can only get IR working with my 1st gen Mini. Both are updated to hydra.


----------



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

I called support and basically got that they know there's a problem and they're working on it..


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm betting there is a problem with the USB dongles. I wonder if a standard Bluetooth dongle would work. I'll try to find the one I had for a previous use.


----------



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

I got it to work once with my roamio plus but can't get it to work again. I tried before with my slide remote dongle, i'll have to try again..


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

I had this issue too. Do a global reset on your remote and all should be good.


Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
Press the *TiVo* button and the *TV Power* button simultaneously until the light at the end of the remote comes on.
Press *Thumbs Down* 3 times, followed by *Enter*. The remote light should go out. If the light does not go out, repeat this step.
*NOTE:* If the incorrect button is pressed, press *Clear* to start over.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Nak said:


> I had this issue too. Do a global reset on your remote and all should be good.
> 
> 
> Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
> ...


Thanks for the information but it was of no help. The Vox remote refuses to pair with my Mini Vox. This reset procedure does not help.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> I'm betting there is a problem with the USB dongles. *I wonder if a standard Bluetooth dongle would work.* I'll try to find the one I had for a previous use.


Per Ted_TiVo earlier, no--different specs.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Try this?

Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode

Scott


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Try this?
> 
> Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode
> 
> Scott


Yep, didn't work (see second post in that thread).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> Yep, didn't work (see second post in that thread).


It worked for jcthorne so it still might help some people (although it didn't work for you).

Scott


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

The reset procedure linked above works for the Mini Vox and "I Think" should work with the second generation Mini (the one with the RF built in - A93xxxx TSNs), as well as the Roamios.

The original Mini doesn't support the RF remote natively, so the reset procedure I posted won't won't work for those boxes until/unless TiVo enables that functionality for them (presuming the RF/BT dongle is present).


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It certainly appears that the v1 (A92) Minis are not loading the software to activate the BT dongle. After getting nowhere with 3 different Minis, I tried the dongle on one of our Roamio Pros and it paired almost instantly. Then went back to the Mini, did a global reset, and got nothing. I then put the remote and my iPad in pairing mode and the iPad saw the remote, and the remote tried to pair (but, of course, timed out). So it seems the remote will try to pair with ANY BT host, but of course will be unsuccessful without the correct response. What all this seems to indicate is that the dongles are never even getting turned on attached to an A92 mini.

I have moved the Vox remote to the other Pro, where it is working fine, but I bought it for use with a Mini. If this doesn't get resolved soon, I'll send it back and get another Slide Pro.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Same problem here with 1st Gen Mini. Will not pair. Tried all the suggestions.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Same problem with first generation Mini's (A92) here. Let's hope this can be fixed by a software update.


----------



## TargetYou (Apr 7, 2015)

Count me in as another who can't get get my new Vox Remote to pair with my Mini A92. Has this been acknowledged by anyone of note?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

TargetYou said:


> Count me in as another who can't get get my new Vox Remote to pair with my Mini A92. Has this been acknowledged by anyone of note?


I have reported it to TiVo, but they have asked me to run all of the tests which of course do not work. They told me they would escalate it, but the more people that report the problem the better. Hopefully, Ted, VP at TiVo and who has been active on these forums, will do something about it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> I have reported it to TiVo, but they have asked me to run all of the tests which of course do not work. They told me they would escalate it, but the more people that report the problem the better. Hopefully, Ted, VP at TiVo and who has been active on these forums, will do something about it.


Another place to report the problem -> Vox remote wont pair with mini | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

You've been there. I find it sometimes quite effective to post there. Sometimes not so much.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I installed my Mini Vox last night. After updating the software, initializing, etc., I was unable to pair the remote. I did a reset of the Mini (clear/enter/clear/221/clear) and reset the remote. Still unable to pair it. I went back about 2 hours later and it automatically paired the first time I used it. Maybe it needs some time? @TiVo_Ted


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

My first generation Mini Paired fairly quickly. Only problem is a handful of buttons wouldn't work (most notably the Tivo button). Still getting the V66 error on Mini anyway so using it at all is still frustrating.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

mjthor1 said:


> My first generation Mini Paired fairly quickly. Only problem is a handful of buttons wouldn't work (most notably the Tivo button). Still getting the V66 error on Mini anyway so using it at all is still frustrating.


You were able to pair a V.1 (A92) Mini? Voice works? You are the first person who has been able to pair the older Mini.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> You were able to pair a V.1 (A92) Mini? Voice works? You are the first person who has been able to pair the older Mini.


Yes it did pair, but like I said, some buttons we non-responsive. So it didn't realy work.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mjthor1 said:


> Yes it did pair, but like I said, some buttons we non-responsive. So it didn't realy work.


So maybe you are paired with IR and not Bluetooth via the dongle?

Scott


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> So maybe you are paired with IR and not Bluetooth via the dongle?
> 
> Scott


Nope. Its definitely paired with the Bluetooth. Don't get to excited though, like I said some buttons don't work, so its useless anyway.


----------



## JungaMuttMutt (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello - I have an A92 Mini and also am experiencing the BT pair issue. I tried everything in the thread and then called the dreaded tech support. After 45 minutes of troubleshooting (including just about everything we tried here) and also confirming that the VOX remote itself works (paired to my Bolt no problem) the tech acknowledged that they have a known issue here and that the engineers are working for a "speedy" resolution (of course he could not give me exact timing). He opened a case for me and it is logged in my tivo account. Typical release before you test scenario! Hoping they resolve soon.


----------



## Williamwlch (Nov 17, 2017)

mjthor1 said:


> Nope. Its definitely paired with the Bluetooth. Don't get to excited though, like I said some buttons don't work, so its useless anyway.


Did you ever figure out the remote issues?

I am in the same boat. My 920000 wont pair with the Vox remote as well.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Williamwlch said:


> Did you ever figure out the remote issues?
> 
> I am in the same boat. My 920000 wont pair with the Vox remote as well.


Yes. My remotes are working with the latest RC9 update.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

mjthor1 said:


> Yes. My remotes are working with the latest RC9 update.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


V66 error - promoted to its own thread

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TargetYou (Apr 7, 2015)

My A92 Mini is still on 21.7.2 and still is not working as far as pairing my remote.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I got a Vox remote without a dongle. But I have an old dongle from a TiVo Slide remote. Will that dongle work with my new Vox remote and a non-4K Mini and/or Roamio?


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> I got a Vox remote without a dongle. But I have an old dongle from a TiVo Slide remote. Will that dongle work with my new Vox remote and a non-4K Mini and/or Roamio?


No. Old dongle is RF. New dongle is Bluetooth.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cbrrider said:


> No. Old dongle is RF. New dongle is Bluetooth.


My old slide remote actually had a Bluetooth dongle.

But I can't get the Vox to pair with my Mini (A93 model) or my Roamio.

I assume it's a lost cause? This was a gift for someone with a Bolt who didn't want it. I'll keep it for myself if I can get it to work with my existing dongle.

Pictured, my old slide remote dongle.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> My old slide remote actually had a Bluetooth dongle.
> 
> But I can't get the Vox to pair with my Mini (A93 model) or my Roamio.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you might need a VOX USB Bluetooth adapter.

Bluetooth Dongle for TiVo VOX Remote (includes USB extension cable) - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore

Scott


----------



## Banana-Heads (Feb 26, 2010)

RibbitRibbit said:


> Add me to the list. I bought two Vox remotes, one paired perfectly with my Roamio Plus, but I can only get IR working with my 1st gen Mini. Both are updated to hydra.


Ditto as of 12/2. Hoping for an update soon. Although I will say, at the Bolt the remote works flawlessly. I'm really amazed by how it recognizes every voice command I throw at it.


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

My Son received the mini vox for Christmas. We finally got it up and running with Hydra today. I tried to pair the remote for the first time and the lights flashed 5 times like it was supossed to when it's paired. After that the remote only controls the TV. It does nothing when I press any Tivo functions. Now the remote is basically useless. I was on the phone with customer support and they are sending me a new remote. Hopefully that works. I'm confused though with the dongle that was mentioned above. My older slide remote's came with the dongle. I don't believe a dongle was included with the mini vox. Can someone let me know if I missed something?


----------



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

See this thread. Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode

I had the same problem. You can manually change the remote back to IR mode, Tivo + Red C button.

After that try what i did, Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear. That clears any pairing and you can try again.

And mini VOX doesn't need a dongle, has bluetooth built in.



John Meno said:


> My Son received the mini vox for Christmas. We finally got it up and running with Hydra today. I tried to pair the remote for the first time and the lights flashed 5 times like it was supossed to when it's paired. After that the remote only controls the TV. It does nothing when I press any Tivo functions. Now the remote is basically useless. I was on the phone with customer support and they are sending me a new remote. Hopefully that works. I'm confused though with the dongle that was mentioned above. My older slide remote's came with the dongle. I don't believe a dongle was included with the mini vox. Can someone let me know if I missed something?


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks so much @rhoelzer. I will try that later on and try to get it to work. Funny how TiVo didn't give me those options when I was on the phone with tech support yesterday. They sent a new remote so as long as the new remote works I will be happy.


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

Had the same problem with the new remote. I did a factory reset and tried again and finally it worked. Now I finally can use the vox. My Son loves it!


----------

